# Show jumping bit?



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

I need advice on what bit to use when jumping.. my horse goes quietly in a D-ring snaffle when im doing flatwork with him. then we get into the jumper ring and he gets super worked up and excited, hes gotten recently where he runs off with me after the fences. I just need more control! LOTS more! The trainer and barn owner at the stable i board at says she uses a double-twisted dee-ring snaffle on her upper level eventer.. not sure what would be best for my horse though. Ive considered everything else, like my riding, and if im catching him in the mouth over/after the jumps, etc.. the barn owner thinks i just need more control through a new bit, after watching us ride. any bit suggestions?


----------



## Kelsyann (Feb 21, 2010)

If you want to change the horse's action, you need to change the cheek piece. My trainer says the mouth piece belongs to the horse and the cheek piece belongs to the rider. 
Have you tried some kind of elevator bit? There's ones with three rings; you can ride in it like a pelham with two reins, so you only use the snaffle until you need a little extra, or some people just use the one rein. 
Metalab Jointed Three Ring Elevator French Link Bit, partrade.net
They're also nice because you have options, some horses, like mine, don't need much extra, so just the lifting action from the top two rings is sufficient, a boucher might also work in that case. ( Boucher Bits at Dover Saddlery )
But if your horse needs a little more control, you can drop the reins down a hole or two, and hopefully get what you need!
Hope this helped


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

that sounds like a good idea to try! this helped me alot, thank you (=


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe you could try a pelham on him, so you can have the snaffle action and the curb action if you need it. But I'm not really an expert on jumping bits.


----------



## onyxriddle (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll give you the 4 basics we use for our jumpers that pull. Hopefully you can tell from each description if there is something here that will help your situation.

*Plain Snaffle 3-Ring*
use if your horse has a "soft" mouth (when they respond well to pressure) but tend to carry themselves low on the forehand (head pulled down and forward).

*Waterford D-Ring*
use if your horse has a naturally good head carriage, but tends to "lock jaw" against the bit. this bit constantly molds to the horses mouth so they can not "grab the bit and run".

*Waterford 3-Ring*
use if your horse tends to carry themselves low on the forehand (head pulled down and forward) AND also "lock jaw" against the bit.

*Corkscrew or Twisted Wire*
use if your horse will yield to pressure but will not respond by slowing down. This bit is more harsh and therefor horses tend to "respect" the bit a lot more and naturally want to back off from the pressure. This is not a good bit if you tend to get left behind in the saddle or catch your horse in the mouth over the fences, as you can cause a good amount of discomfort with this bit without intending to.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

This is the bit I showjump in (but with a second ring underneath) 99% of the time we are on the snaffle hole, but I have the other ring(s) there if need be (I've only ever dropped it down one hole).

The main thing you need to do is have your horse so that when you ask him to come back to you, he comes back NOW, not in 5 strides, 10 strides or whenever he feels like it - NOW. He needs to respect you and your hands.

Get your trainer to help you with this though.


----------

